# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الطريقة الليبية لحفظ المتشابهات القرآنية......

## أبوبكر الذيب

الحمد لله وكفى وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى وعلى خيرهم المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه المستكملين الشرفا.
أما بعد 
فإن التشابه اللفظي في الآيات الكريمة من أكثر ما يعاني منه حافظ القرآن خصوصا مبتدئ الحفظ، مما جعل جمعا من العلماء في القديم والحديث يؤلفون كتبا تعين على حصر وضبط المتشابه، وبيان القواعد التي تعين الحافظ على الضبط، وقد اختلفت مناهج هؤلاء العلماء في كتبهم وطريقة معالجتهم لتيسير ضبط المتشابه، وهو باب مفتوح، فقد يخطر على بال كل حافظ طريقة يستعين بها على ضبط ما يشكل عليه .
ولهذا  قام مشايخ تحفيظ القرآن بمدينة زليتين غرب ليبيا بجمع الكلمات المتشابهة فى القرآن الكريم لكي لا يختلط 
 الحافظ   فيها فقاموا بجمع الغرائب وهى الكلمات التي جاءت مفردة ثم الثنائيات والثلاثيات ورتبوها على حسب السور كل سورة لها غرائبها وثتائيتها وغير ذلك  بطريق لطيفة  وهآنا سأضعها بين أيديكم أسأل الله أن ينفعكم بها كما نفعنا بها وقد آثرت أن أجعلها في موضوع منفرد عن موضوع الاخ  عبد الرحمن السديس لأنها أشمل ومنظمة بشكل جيد ومتلزم فيها بمنهج معين  ولأن ذلك الموضوع تشعب وطال وقد لا يستسيغ القارئ قرءاته بالكامل  :
1.الغرائب:
غرائب سورة البقرة:
.......ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر. غ {وباليوم}
......يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم.غ {اعبدوا في المواضع الاخرى اتقوا وغير ذلك}
.......فأتوا بسورة من مثله.غ. المواضع الاخرى {فأتوا بسورة مثله}
....وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله.غ .المواضع الاخرى{وادعوا من استطعتم}
......وأُتو به متشابها.غ {الهمزة مضمومة}
.....ماتبدون وما كنتم تكتمون.غ. المواضع الاخرى من غير كنتم .
.....وإذ نجينكم من ءال فرعون .غ .المواضع الاخرى أنجينكم .
.....فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون .غ الصاعقة بالالف المحذوفة المخصص كما هو في مصحف الجماهيرية وليست بالثابتة.
.....وسنزيد المحسنين.غ الواو .
.....ويقتلون النبيئين  بغير الحق.غ . المواضع الاخرى بغير حق.
..... إن البقر تشابه علينا .غ. رسمت بالمخصص كما عليه مصحف الجماهيرية.
.....فادرأتم فيها .غ .رسمت بالمخصص.
.....لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة.غ. المواضع الاخرى معدودات.
....أسارى تفــادوهم .غ . رسمت بالمخصص.
.... وميكــاـــئل فإن الله .غ. رسمت بالمخصص.
.....فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله .غ. فثم غريبة .
.... الكتب والحكمة ويزكيهم.غ. تأخير ويزكيهم .
....والأسباطَ كانوا هودا أو نصــــرى .غ .الأسباطَ بالفتحة غريبة. في أم يقولون إن إبراهيم.
......فلا تخشوهم واخشوني.غ. المواضع الاخرى واخشون.
.....وأن الله شديد العذاب.غ. المواضع الاخرى العقاب.
.....وماأهل به لغير الله .غ. تقديم به.
.....من كان منكم يؤمن بالله .غ . منكم الغريبة.
..... والله يقبض ويبصط. غ.لقراء نافع .
..... والله غني حليم .غ. لايوجد سواها.
..... ونكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم.غ. من الغريبة المواضع الاخرى ونكفر سيئاتكم .
.....إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى .غ.تداينتم غريبة .
..... فرهـاـــن مقبوضة.غ. بالمخصص .
غرائب سورة آل عمران:
....ألـــــمََّ الله لا إله إلا هو .غ. عندما تصل الم بما بعدها تصلها مفتوحة لأجل أن يفخم لفظ الجلالة.
....وأُخر متشـــبهــــت .غ. الهمزة مضمومة .
....ربنا إننا ءامنا.غ.إننا المواضع الاخرى إنا ءامنا.
...قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد.غ . المواضع الاخرى غلام.
....فلا تكن من الممترين.غ. المواضع الاخرى فلا تكونن.
....قل إن الهدى هدى الله .غ.المواضع الاخرى قل إن هدى الله.
ولايكلمهم الله ولا ينظر إليهم.غ.
....اتقوا الله حق تقاته.غ. 
.....ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون.غ.من غير كانوا.
....قد بينا لكم الآيـــت إن كنتم  تعقلون.غ. المواضع الاخرى لعلكم.
غرائب سورة النساء
....أُولوا القربى واليتــــمى ةالمســـكينُ.غ. الغريب ضم المسكين.
....وذلك الفوز العظيم.غ.الواو وعدم وجود هو .
....وأخذن منكم ميثاقا غليظا.غ. وأخذن الغريب.
.....إنه كان فاحشة ومقتا وساء.غ. 
....وبذي القربى واليتــــمى والمسكين.غ. الباء في ذي.
....وأنتم سكارى.غ. الالف الثابتة .
....كل ما ردوا إلى الفتنة .غ. فصل كل عن ما المواضع الاخرى هكذا كلما.
.....ولولا فضل الله عليك .غ. 
....وهو خادعهم .غ. بالألف الثابتة باقي الفاظ الخداع بالالف المحذوف.
غرئب سورة المائدة:
.....ليفتدوا به من عذاب يوم القيامة .غ. المواضع الاخرى لافتدوا به.
....يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه.غ.المواضع الاخرى من مواضعه.
....أو كفارة صعام مساكين.غ. الالف الثابتة.
....قالوا ءامنا واشهد بأننامسلمون.غ.
غرائب سورة الانعام:
....قل سيروا في الارض ثم انظروا.غ.الواضع الاخرى فانظروا أو وانظروا.
....وهم ينهون عنه وينئون عنه.غ.
....وللدار الآخرة خير.غ.
....ثم ينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون.غ.
....مالم ينزل به عليكم سلطنا.غ.
....إن هو إلا ذكرى للعــــــلمين.غ.
......ولم يوح إليه شئ.غ.
.....يخرج الحى من الميت ومخرج الميت.غ.
.....إن في ذلكم لايت لقوم يؤمنون.غ.
....إن ربك هو أعام من يضل عن سبيله.غ.
....فإن ربك غفور رحيم.غ.
....ومحياى ومماتى لله .غ.
غرائب سورة الأعراف:
....قال فاهبط منها .غ.
....وهم بالآخرة كــــــفرون.غ.
....لقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه.غ.
....وما كان جواب قومه.غ.
....من ءامن به وتبغونها عوجا.غ.
....لعلهم يضرعون.غ.
....قال فرعون ءأمنتم به قبل .غ.
....ثم لأصلبنكم أجمعين.غ.
...يقتلون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم.غ.
....وارحمنا وأنت خير الغــــــــفرين.غ.
....فبد ل الذين ظلموا منهم.غ.
.....إن ربك لسريع العقاب.غ.
....من يهدى الله فهو المهتدى.غ.
...دعوا الله ربهما.غ.
غرائب سورة الانفال:
....ويكون الدين كله لله.غ.
غرائب سورة التوبة:
....إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله.غ.
...تجرى تحتها الانهر.غ.
...والله يحب المطهرين.غ
...فانهار به .غ
....والناهون عن المنكر.غ.
غرائب سورة يونس:
....بالحيوة الدنيا واطمئنوا بها.غ.
...وإذا مس الانسان الضر.غ.
...وما كانوا ليؤمنوا.غ.
...إنه لا يفلح المجرمون.غ.
...لقضى بينهم فيما فيه يختلفون.غ.
....قل الله يهدى للحق.غ.
....ومنهم من يستمعون إليكّ.غ.
...إذا جا أجلهم فلا يستأخرون .غ.
...ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل .غ.
....من فرعون وملإئهم.غ.
...حقا علينا ننج المؤمنين.غ.
غرائب سورة هود :
....إنى أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم كبير.غ.
.....إلا الذين صبروا وعملوا.غ.
...فإلم  يستجيبوا لكم .غ.
...لا أسئلكم عليه مالا.غ.
...فلا تسئلن ما ليس لك به علم.غ.
....تلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيها إليك.غ.
...ولا تضرونه شيئا.غ.
...وإننا لفي شك.غ.
...بقيت الله خير.غ.
...إني عامل سوف تعلمون.غ.
يتبع إن شاء الله ...

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أبا عمر و بارك فى علمك و نفع بك .

----------


## جمانة انس

سمعنا كثيرا عن اهتمام و تميز الليبين بحفظ القران الكريم
حتى انهم يحفظون الطلبة رسما ونطقا 
نامل ان تتو سع لنا في الحد يث عن ذلك 
والطرق المتبعة في التحفيظ 
عبر حلقات متو اصلة
من كافة الجوانب 
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السيف المشهور

بارك الله فيك يا أبا عمر على فوائدك الطيبة، رعاك الله ودمت ناصرًا لكتاب الله وسنته.
وتعقيبًا على مشاركة الأخت الفاضلة...
فأهل البلد الطيب ليبيا لديهم اهتمام كبير بالقرآن والقراءات واللغة، ولنا منهم أخوة نحسبهم على خير من حملة القرآن والقراءات واهتمام بالتفسير، ولا نزكيهم على الله والله حسيبهم.
وفيما أعتقد أن أكثر الناس اهتمامًا بالرسم هم أهل شنقيط في موريتانيا الإسلامية حفظهم الله وأجزل لهم المثوبة والأجر، وتوجد جهود في بعض الدول العربية والإسلامية؛ فيما أعلم من هذه الجهود، المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر والشام والمغرب وتركيا.
وربما أكثر من ذلك... والله أعلم.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

بوركت يا أخانا المفضال ..
ولأختي جمانة ـ وفقها الله ـ أقول : نعم , معظم المساجد لدينا هكذا ولله الحمد ..
والله أسأل أن ينشر العلم الشرعي في ربوع البلاد ..
ويهدي الضآل والحائر إلى الصواب ..

----------


## الحافظة

طريقة رائعة جزاكم الله خيراا .. ننتظر البقية ..

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيكم إخواني وأخواتي جزاكم الله خيرا ......
وأقول لأختنا ـ جمانة ـ لعل الله ييسر وأقوم بكتابة موضوع كامل عن القرآن في ليبيا....
ولكني منشغل كثيرا في هذه الأيام ....
فاعذريني إن تأخرت قليلا....
وللأخ الفاضل ـ السيف المشهور ـ حفظه الله ووفقه أقول لك بل إننا نحن الليبيون أكثر الناس اهتماما بالرسم ....
ولست أنكر ما عند الشناقطة من اهتمام بهذا الموضوع ...
ولكن بشهادة جمع من القرآء أن أهل ليبيا هم الرقم 1. في القرآن سواء تلاوة أو رسما ....
وأنا أعمل على إكمال هذا الموضوع فلا زال الكثير من الغرائب إلى حتى 22.

----------


## السيف المشهور

> وللأخ الفاضل ـ السيف المشهور ـ حفظه الله ووفقه أقول لك بل إننا نحن الليبيون أكثر الناس اهتماما بالرسم ....


ما شاء الله... لا قوة إلا بالله
هذه فائدة جديدة، نضفها إلى مجموع فوائد فضيلتكم.
حفظكم الله ونفع بكم.

----------


## جمانة انس

ماسمعته عن طريقة تحفيظ الليبين لكتاب الله تعالى -رسما ونطقا-
وصور اهتمامهم بالطلبة للوصول للاتقان النادروالمتميز
وما قيل عن تفوق حفظتهم في المسابقات الدولية
بؤكد ان منهجهم هو الاول على مستوى العالم الا سلامي
مما يؤكد على الليبين عرض خبرتهم 
لتعريف العالم الا سلامي بها 
للفائدة

----------


## صالح صولا

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
وهذه منظومة الدنفاسي لمتشابه القران

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

غرائب سورة يوسف :
...مالك لاتأمنا على يوسف.غ.الاشمام.
...ألا ترون أنى أوفى الكيل.غ.
غرائب سورة الرعد:
...ألمر.غ.
....يمحوا الله .غ.
...وإن مانرينك بعض الذي نعدهم .غ.فصل إن عن ما.
غرائب سورة إبراهيم:
...ويذبحون أبناءكم .غ.
...وإنا لفى شك مما تدعوننا.غ.
غرائب سورة الحجر:
...قدرنا إنها لمن الغابرين.غ.
...بقطع من اليل واتبع أدبارهم.غ.
غرائب سورة النحل:
... فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين.غ.
..وبنعمت الله هم يكفرون.غ.
...والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون.غ.
غرائب سورة الإسراء:
....وربك أعلم بمن في السماوات .غ.
...من نخيل وعنب.غ.
...ومن يهد الله فهو المهتد.غ.
غرائب سورة الكهف:
...سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم.غ.
غرائب سورة مريم :
..عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا.غ.
غرائب سورة طه:
...واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي.غ.
...وسلك لكم فيها سبلا.غ.
...جانب الطور الأيمنَ .غ.
...فكذلك ألقى السامري.غ.
...خالدين فيه وساء لهم.غ.
....فمن اتبع هداى .غ.
...أفلم يهد لهم .غ.
غرائب سورة الأنبياء:
...جسدا لايأكلون الطعام.غ.
...فجعلهم جذاذا.غ.بالمخصص.
...إنهم كانوا يســــ ـــــــــــاـــ  ـرعون .غ بالمخصص.
...وحرــــــــــ  ـام على قرية .غ. بالمخصص.
 غرائب سورة الحج :
...أنه من تولاه فأنه يضله.غ.
...لكيلا لا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا.غ.
...والقاسية قلوبهم.غ.الالف الثابتة.
...عذاب يوم عقيم .غ.
...وأن ماتدعون من دونه هو الباطل.غ.
...وإن الله لهو الغني الحميد.غ.
غرائب سورة المؤمنون:
...وهم على صلواتهم يحافظون.غ.
.......سبق عليه القول منهم.غ.

....س ـــــــــــــــ  ا مرا تهجرون.غ.بالمخصص  .
...لقد وعدنا نحن وءاباؤنا هذا من قبل.غ.
غرائب سورة النور:
...وعد الله الذين ءامنوا منكم  وعملوا الصالحات.غ.
....الذين يتسللو ن منكم لواذا .غ.
غرائب سورة الفرقان :
....وجعل فيها سر ــــــا جا .غ. بالمخصص.
....ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما.غ.
....من تاب وءامن وعمل عملا صالحا.غ.
غرائب سورة الشعراء:
....أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره.غ.
....وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين.غ.
....فلسوف  تعلمون لأقطعن .غ.
....فلما تر ــــــــا ءا الجمعن.غ. بالمخصص.
....إذا قال لهم شعيب ألا تتقون .غ.
....وما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا .غ.
غرائب سورة النمل :
...ســــــــــــ  ــــــــــاتيك   منها بخبر .غ
...إلى فرعون وقومه .غ.
...فنـ ـــــــــــــــ  ا ظرة بم يرجع المرسلون .غ.بالمخصص.
....إلا امرأته قدرنها من الغبرين.غ.
غرائب سورة القصص:
...قرت عين لي ولك.غ.
...ولما بلغ أشده واستوى .غ.
...وأن ألق عصاك.غ.
...ربى أعلم بمن جاء بالهدى.غ.
...لا نبتغى الجاهلين .غ.
...فمتاع الحيوة الدنيا وزينتُها .غ. بالضمة .
...ثم  هْو يوم القيامة من المحضرين.غ.
...ولا يصدُنك عن آيت الله .غ.
غرائب سورة العنكبوت:
...إنكم لتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها.غ.
....ولما أن جاءت رسلنا لوطا.غ.
...وما كان الله ليظلمهم .غ.
...قل كفى بالله بيني وبينكم شهيدا.غ.
...فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها.غ.
...وليتمتعوا فسوف يعلمون.غ.
غرائب سورة الروم :
...وأثاروا الارض وعمروها.غ.
...ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك رسلا.غ.
غرائب سورة لقمان :
...وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي .غ.
...وانه عن المنكر .غ.
...كل يجري إلى أجل مسمى .غ.
غرائب سورة السجدة:
...عذاب النار الذي كنتم به تكذبون.غ.
...إن ربك هو يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة .غ.
...ويقولون متى هذا الفتح .غ.
غرائب سورة الأحزاب:
... فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا .غ.
...أبا أحد من رجالكم .غ.
...وملائكتُه ليخرجكم من الظلمات.غ.
.. .هاجرن  معك وامرأة مؤمنة.غ.
غرائب سورة سبأ:
...أفلم يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم .غ.
...من يرزقكم من السموات والأرض.غ.
...والذين يسعون في ءايتنا .غ.
...وترى الفلك فيه مواخر.غ.
...وبالزبر وبالكتب المنير.غ.
...من قبلهم وكانوا أشد منهم قوة.غ.
غرائب سورة يــــــــــــــ  ـــــــس:
...قالوا طائركم معكم .غ. الالف الثابتة.
...قيل ادخل الجنة .غ.
غرائب سورة الصافات:
....إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون.غ.
...فبشرنه بغلم حليم .غ.
...إلا من هو صال الجحيم .غ.
غرائب سورة ص:
...فنادوا ولات حين مناص.غ.
...داود ذا الأيد .غ.
...وليتذكر أولوا الألباب.غ.
...أم  زاغت الأبصار .غ.
...ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت .غ.
...وإن عليك لعنتى إلى يوم الدين.غ.
غرائب سورة الزمر:
...فى ما هم فيه يختلفون.غ.
...ءاناء اليل ساجدا وقائما .غ.
...وأمرت لأن أكون من المسلمين.غ.
...أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب .غ.
...فأذاقهم الله الخزى في الحيوة الدنيا.غ.
...أليس الله بعزيز ذي انتقام.غ.
...فمن اهتدى فلنفسه .غ.
...اشمــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــز   قلوب الذين لايؤمنون .غ.
...فإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعانا.غ.
...يتلون عليكم ءايت ربكم .غ.
...حتى إذا جاؤها وفتحت عليهم أبوابها .غ.الثانية  بالواو والاولى  بدونها.
غرائب سورة غافر:
...عاقبة الذين كانوا من قبلهم .غ.
...كانوا هم أشد منهم قوة.غ.
...فلما جاءهم بالحق من عندنا.غ.
غرائب سورة فصلت:
...إن كان من عند الله ثم كفرتم به .غ.
غرائب سورة الشورى:
...فاطرُ السموات .غ.
...في روضات الجنات .غ.
...ويعف عن كثير.غ.
...فما أوتيتم من شئ فمتاع الحيوة الدنيا.غ.
...إن ذلك لمن عزم الامور.غ.
غرائب سورة الزخرف:
...وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون.غ.
...أس ـــــــــــــــ  اورة من ذهب .غ.بالمخصص.
...واتبعون هذا صراط مستقيم.غ.غريبة لمن يقرأ بقالون ليس فيه ياء الإضافة.
...إن الله هو ربي وربكم .غ.
...يعبادى لا خوف عليكم .غ.غريبة لقالون .
...لكم فيها فاكهة كثيرة منها تأكلون.غ.
...أنا لا نسمع سرهم .غ.
...وقيلهُ يــــــــــرب إن هؤلاء .غ.
غرائب سورة الدخان:
...إن هى إلا موتتُنا الأولى .غ.الضم .
...إن شجرت الزقوم .غ.
غرائب سورة الجاثية:
...من السماء من رزق .غ.
...لتجرى الفلك فيه بأمره.غ.
...يغفروا للذين لا يرجون أيام الله .غ.
...وجعل على بصره غشاوة فمن يهديه من بعد الله.غ.
...وقالوا ما هى إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا.غ.
غرائب سورة الأحقاف:
...وبشرى للمحسنين .غ.
...أتعد ــــــــــــا ننى أن أخرج .غ.بالمخصص.
غرائب سورة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم:
...ومن يبخل فإنما يبخل عن نفسه.غ.
غرائب سورة الفتح:
...سيماهم في وجوههم .غ.
غرائب سورة الحجرات:
...بين يدي الله ورسوله.غ.
غرائب سورة القمر:
...كذبوا بايتنا كلِها .غ.
غرائب سورة الرحمن ّ:
...وجنى الجنتين دان.غ.
...تبرك اسم ربك ذي الجلل والإكرام.غ.
غرائب سورة الواقعة :
...كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون.غ.
...بمو ـــــــــا قع النجوم .غ.بالمخصص.
...فروح وريحان وجنت نعيم .غ.
غرائب سورة الحديد:
...وهو عليم بذات الصدور.غ.
غرائب سورة الحشر:
...ومن يشاق الله .غ.
غرائب سورة الطلاق:
...وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم .غ.
...وأولت الأحمال أجلُهن .غ.
...ومن قدر عليه رزقُه.غ.
غرائب سورة التحريم :
...قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا.غ.
...يأأيها الذين كفروا لا تعتذروا .غ.
...ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويدخلَكم .غ.
...ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها.غ.
غرائب سورة الملك :
...ثم ارجع البصر كرتين .غ.
غرائب سورة الحاقة:
...إنا لما طغا الماء .غ.
...هلك عني سلطانيه .غ.
غرائب سورة المعارج:
...والذين في أموالهم حق معلوم .غ.
...برب المش ـــــا رق والمغ ـــــــــــا رب .غ.المخصص .
غرائب سورة نوح:
...ويؤ خرْكم إلى أجل مسمى .غ.السكون .
غرائب سورة الجن:
...يعوذون برجال من الجن .غ.
...فمن يستمع اءلان يجد له .غ.
سورة المدثر:
...كلا إنه تذكرة.غ.
سورة القيامة :
...أليس ذلك بقادر.غ.الالف الثابتة .
سورة النبأ:
...ولا كذ ـــــا با جزاءي من ربك.غ.المخصص.
 سورة الإنفطار:
...في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك .غ. 
سورة المطففين :
...خت ــــــــــــا مه مسك .غ.بالمخصص.
سورة الفجر:
...فادخلى في عب ـــــــــــــــ  ــا دي .بالمخصص.

انتهت الغرائب .......
يتبع بإذن الله ...........

----------


## مجيد محمد

للشيخ الفاضل محمّد خليل الزروق – مقالٌ وسمه بـ ((  حفظ الكريم القرآن في ليبيا )) ، نشره في موقعه، وهو مقال صغير الحجم عظيم الفائدة، وهذا رابطه فلينظرْ لإتمام الفائدة.  
 http://www.zarrog.com/ar/Index.asp?Page=109
                 جزء من المقال، نشرته هنا ولم أستأذن الشيخ محمداً(((( وفي بلدنا قامت حركة نشطة في العشرين سنة الماضية في حفظ القرآن الكريم ، كانت مظهرًا من مظاهر الصحوة الإسلامية ، على أن ما يميز تعلم القرآن في ليبيا اجتماع أمرين:

أحدهماأن كثرة حفظ القرآن الكريم تقليد متوارث في الغرب الإسلامي ومنه ليبيا ، وهو شيء مألوف يحرص عليه أغلب الناس ، حتى إنه من التهاني المعروفة بولادة المولود الدعاء بأن يكون من حفظة القرآن ، ولهذا الحرص المتوارث على الحفظ تكون المنافسة بين الناس في حفظه ، وفي حث أبنائهم عليه ، وفي إتقان هذا الحفظ ، ويندر الآن في بلدنا أن يكون هناك طفل لا يذهب لتعلم القرآن في الكُتَّاب . 
والأمر الآخر : أن النطق الليبي أقرب إلى نطق المشارقة منه إلى نطق المغاربة ، فهو يخلو من النبر الذي يكون في نطق أهل تونس والجزائر والمغرب ، وفيه صفاء في النطق يماثل مع التعلم والتدريب نطق أهل المشرق . فاجتماع هذين الأمرين جعل لأهل ليبيا هذا الامتياز في تلاوة القرآن الكريم .

كم عدد الحفظة في ليبيا ؟أزعم أنهم كثير ، وأن نسبتهم إلى مجموع السكان أكثر من نسبتهم في بلد من البلدان الإسلامية ، وهذا شيء محل فخر ، لا يجوز التقليل من شأنه ، أو الاستهانة به . والتحقق من العدد ميسور ، وذلك بأن تحصي الهيئة العامة للأوقاف فئتين من الناس : معلمي القرآن المصنَّفين أو المعاونين ، ومن اجتازوا الامتحان الذي تجريه الهيئة بين حين وحين ، وبه تعطي إجازة في الحفظ ، وبه تكلِّف تعليمَ القرآن في الخلوات والكتاتيب ، وهو امتحان له وجاهة ؛ لأنه امتحان شفوي في الحفظ والتجويد ، وكتابي في الرسم . ويكون هذا إحصاء للمقدار الأدنى ؛ لأن بعض الحفاظ لا يعمل في تعليم القرآن ، وبعضهم لم يدخل الامتحان المذكور .)))

----------


## جمانة انس

> لأنه امتحان شفوي في الحفظ والتجويد ، وكتابي في الرسم


التميز هو في الاهتمام بالرسم حتى مع الا طفال عند تحفيظهم

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> التميز هو في الاهتمام بالرسم حتى مع الا طفال عند تحفيظهم


 نعم صدقت أختنا الكريمة التميز هو في الحفظ مع الرسم ...
وعندنا والحمد لله مازلنا ندرس على الطريقة القديمة وهى الكتابة على الالواح ...
وهذه الطريقة من أحسن الطرق ومن أفضلها فالطالب بها يقوم بتشغيل ثلاثة جوارح في وقت واحد العين واللسان واليد ...
وأيضا من مميزاتها قوة الحفظ الملاحظ عند الكثير من الحفاظ الليبين وأيضا حسن الخط 
ومعرفة الرسم القرآني الذي لا يعرفه الكثير فالكثير يستطيع أن يكتب إملاء ولكنه لا يستطيع
أن يرسم القرآن الكريم .....
وأيضا مما يدل على أننا نحن الليبيون والحمد لله من أقوى الناس في الرسم القرآني مصحف الجماهيرية وهو أول مصحف يكون فيه الرسم العثماني على ما اختاره الحافظ أبو عمرو الداني...
أيضا اختبار إجازة القرآن الذي تجريه أمانة الأوقاف هو من أقوى الإختبارات 
ففيه يقوم الطالب بالتلاوة أولا وتكون التلاوة من معظم جوانب القرآن 8 أسئلة أي من كل ربع من القرآن سؤالين ......
ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل إلى الرسم وهو أيضا 8 أسئلة وأنا والحمد لله  شاركت في هذا الامتحان 
ومكثنا في الرسم حوالي أربع ساعات وذلك أن  المشايخ يدققون جدا في الرسم .....
وفق الله الجميع لمرضاته....

----------

